# Electrical Box ID



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I need another one of these wall boxes but I'm not sure what you call them. Anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

Cable Pass-thru Media Plate with 110v Recessed


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

It's a single gang box for the 120 volt. then of course the cover has the media side to it.
the covere has a bracket that screws on to a single gang 120 volt outlet box. The media wires do not require a box


----------

